# Junglefowl type cockerel



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

This is the first cockerel I've seen here with white ears.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was wondering about that breed being in direct line in the development of the Dutch we have here.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks for the pic, Oh yes it is! Look at the colors!


----------

